# Melbourne Brewers' Beerfest 2018 (Vic)



## Haciluku (20/10/17)

Just a heads up that our Beerfest 2018 competition will be on the 24-25th of February in Melbourne.
Entries close: 10th February 2018
Venue: UNIT 11/12 EDINA RD, FERNTREE GULLY VIC 3156

Please go to Melbourne Brewers' website for styles, categories, entries, and other details. 

Link: https://melbournebrewers.org/beerfest/beerfest-2018/


----------



## Haciluku (27/10/17)

Melbourne Brewers' Beerfest 2018 competition is on the 24-25th of February in Melbourne.
Entries close: 10th February 2018
Venue: UNIT 11/12 EDINA RD, FERNTREE GULLY VIC 3156

Please go to Melbourne Brewers' website for styles, categories, entries, and other details. 

Link: https://melbournebrewers.org/beerfest/beerfest-2018/


----------



## droid (17/12/17)

--------^^^-------- (bump)


----------



## captain crumpet (17/12/17)

Specifies 500ml minimum bottle, any restrictions on glass bottles though?


----------



## Haciluku (19/12/17)

Don't think so, as long as one glass bottle per entry, minimum 500ml.


----------



## moonhead (29/12/17)

This open for entry now? Can't see the entry page up in compmaster yet.

Also are you calling out for Judges and Stewards?


----------



## Haciluku (29/12/17)

The compmaster entry has not been launched yet due to the Christmas break. It is nearly completed and plan to upload as soon as possible. 

Yes as usual, we are calling out for judges and stewards. Thanks for asking. Please give me your details and I will get the person in charge to contact you ASAP.


----------



## moonhead (29/12/17)

No dramas, just checking, no rush at all!

I've messaged you my details.


----------



## Haciluku (30/12/17)

Ok guys. Compmaster entry is up and running now. The comp date is 24-25 Feb 2018, judging starts at 9.30am if you plan to join.


----------



## fdsaasdf (31/12/17)

I'm a little interested in entering. I noticed the Compmaster site doesn't support HTTPS so all personal data provided is unprotected. It doesn't look like the site has been updated for many years. Just a heads-up for anyone else considering submitting an entry - noting that local brewing forums and retailers have been compromised and personal information stolen in the past few years.


----------



## Andyd (31/12/17)

fdsaasdf said:


> I'm a little interested in entering. I noticed the Compmaster site doesn't support HTTPS so all personal data provided is unprotected. It doesn't look like the site has been updated for many years. Just a heads-up for anyone else considering submitting an entry - noting that local brewing forums and retailers have been compromised and personal information stolen in the past few years.



G’day,

I wrote and manage compmaster. It is not https, you are right. We don’t maintain any payment data, but data like passwords could be snooped. To date I’ve not had any issue with data attacks, but that doesn’t mean it can’t happen.

The site has been updated to resolve other issues over time, but has not been refreshed with a new look for some time.

At the moment I am rewriting the site, and it will be https capable, and support a host of new features. In the meantime I’ll see if I can retrofit a certificate to it to create a greater level of comfort while that gets f8niahed.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (31/12/17)

captain crumpet said:


> Specifies 500ml minimum bottle, any restrictions on glass bottles though?



In the past we have followed the Vicbrew guidelines on bottles. That Does a few things:
1. Makes it easier to manage bottles
2. Reduces errors due to stubbies of the same entry getting mixed up
3. Gets people used to the entry criteria for Vicbrew

Basically this amounts to “please use 750ml longnecks”, but if you check the entry instructions on CompMaster you’ll see the maximum dimensions for bottles. They are designed to make sure that crates will stack and bottles will fit into the crate spaces.

Hope that helps...

Andy


----------



## fdsaasdf (31/12/17)

Andyd said:


> G’day,
> 
> I wrote and manage compmaster. It is not https, you are right. We don’t maintain any payment data, but data like passwords could be snooped. To date I’ve not had any issue with data attacks, but that doesn’t mean it can’t happen.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Thanks for the information, I didn't realise you were the author of the site. 

My concern isn't about payment data - bank accounts and credit cards are trivial to change - but personal information isn't changeable with anywhere near the same degree of convenience. 

Adding a certificate and using HTTPS is a decent step towards guaranteeing confidentiality in transit but you should also be protecting the information at rest in the database. Of course passwords should be salted and hashed but the database should also be protecting personal information so it cannot be easily compromised. The website also mentions a privacy statement but I couldn't find a link to it.

Cheers


----------



## Andyd (31/12/17)

The database is secured, and the passwords are absolutely hashed and salted...

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## coopsomulous (5/1/18)

BEERFEST is only a few months away and we need lots of people to put their hand up to help Judge and/or Steward. The competition will be held at The Brewers Den Warehouse, in Ferntree Gully. The dates will be: *Saturday 24 Feb - Sunday 25 Feb 2017. *

We will be running three sessions, Saturday Morning, Saturday Afternoon and Sunday Morning.

These events do not run without volunteers, and all levels of skill and experience are encouraged to participate. We do NOT insist on any particular qualification to judge beer - if you are a novice we will pair you with experienced judges.

So here's what you need to do, in three simple steps:

1) Decide to particpate!

2) Go and beg permission from the family, and add the date to your calendar.

3) Fill out the form here to register your participation.


----------



## Steinman (8/1/18)

Just a question about entry fees, the entry form states $10 and $2 without any details. Can this be clarified to avoid further confusion. Cheers.


----------



## Andyd (11/1/18)

Thanks - I've updated the label to make it clear (I hope) that the $2 is a discount for multiple entries after the first two entries for an entrant.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## NealK (16/1/18)

Are you only giving prizes for 1st place in each category this year? Do 2nd or 3rd receive anything?


----------



## Andyd (19/1/18)

There are prizes for first place in each category, and trophies for all placings.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## fungrel (5/2/18)

One minor gripe, There is no address details for the Brewer's Den on Compmaster. 

Also, are the entries stored cold from the closing date?


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/18)

fungrel said:


> One minor gripe, There is no address details for the Brewer's Den on Compmaster.
> 
> Also, are the entries stored cold from the closing date?



Address for Brewer's Den (address: 253 Dorset Road, Boronia, VIC3155) is on Compmaster. It is in the drop down scroll bar, please go to "This Competition", then go to "Show Competition Instructions". 

Otherwise, please go to Melbourne Brewers website, link: https://melbournebrewers.org/beerfest/beerfest-2018/

Entries are stored in undercroft garage / cellar, 13-17 degree Celsius year round. 
:


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/18)

Just to remind that entry pick up from the home brew shops will be on 10 February, 12pm. Please don't miss the timing if you plan to enter the comp. 
Then they will be sorted and stored in garage / cellar (13-17 degree Celsius) for two weeks, and ready for judging on 24 - 25 February 2017.


----------



## heckta (5/2/18)

Not all the categories listed on the melbournebrewers website are listed as options on compmaster? Is it just me?
Looking for the Specialty Beer : Winter Seasonal Beer


----------



## Haciluku (5/2/18)

heckta said:


> Not all the categories listed on the melbournebrewers website are listed as options on compmaster? Is it just me?
> Looking for the Specialty Beer : Winter Seasonal Beer



You are right! Will fix it asap. Please let you know once it is done.


----------



## Cerevisius (6/2/18)

fungrel said:


> One minor gripe, There is no address details for the Brewer's Den on Compmaster.
> 
> The Brewers Den: 253 Dorset Rd, Boronia VIC 3155


----------



## WarmerBeer (6/2/18)

I think you've got a mis-calculation in the price for multiple entries.

The first entry is full price, but all subsequent entries should be at the reduced ($8.00) price. The first 2 entries are showing full price, and only the 3rd is at the reduced price.

I'm not pissing over $2, but it should be calculating correctly for everybody.


----------



## jkeske (6/2/18)

WarmerBeer said:


> I think you've got a mis-calculation in the price for multiple entries.
> 
> The first entry is full price, but all subsequent entries should be at the reduced ($8.00) price. The first 2 entries are showing full price, and only the 3rd is at the reduced price.
> 
> I'm not pissing over $2, but it should be calculating correctly for everybody.


that's the correct price "$10 for the first two entries $8 for any additional entries under the same name" "Multiple Entry Discount (applicable after first two entries)"


----------



## WarmerBeer (6/2/18)

jkeske said:


> that's the correct price "$10 for the first two entries $8 for any additional entries under the same name" "Multiple Entry Discount (applicable after first two entries)"


Ahh, my mistake. 

I assumed the same as previous years, where first entry was $10, then all subsequent entries at the reduced price.


----------



## Haciluku (6/2/18)

heckta said:


> Not all the categories listed on the melbournebrewers website are listed as options on compmaster? Is it just me?
> Looking for the Specialty Beer : Winter Seasonal Beer



Fixed! You should be able to see Winter Seasonal Beer now.


----------



## droid (7/2/18)

Entries 212 and 214 have been cancelled - which were paid for...which is fine
Entries 211 and 213 were mine but scrubbed and not paid for

just a heads up coz I know you guys hate having missing beers


----------



## Haciluku (7/2/18)

droid said:


> Entries 212 and 214 have been cancelled - which were paid for...which is fine
> Entries 211 and 213 were mine but scrubbed and not paid for
> 
> just a heads up coz I know you guys hate having missing beers



Don't quite understand what are you saying. Did you cancelled all four entries? Two were paid, and two not?


----------



## droid (8/2/18)

sorry

I put my beers in to their categories on compmaster and had entries 211-214
I went to transfer entry 211 into a bottle and it blew foam as the keg was warm, same thing with 213, so I cancelled those entries
the I paid for the other two, which had been bottled cold and were ok
then they sat at work yesterday in a glorified shed at ambient 35dC+ and would be sent today Aus Post in 36-38dC temp - I have only ever sent entries by mail but thought the high temp wont be doing the beer any favours at all

so 211, 212, 213 and 214 will not be there, I figure you would be looking for the paid entries at least, the $20 paid I will look at as a donation


----------



## mxd (8/2/18)

already answered


----------



## mxd (8/2/18)

already answered


----------



## Haciluku (8/2/18)

droid said:


> so 211, 212, 213 and 214 will not be there, I figure you would be looking for the paid entries at least, the $20 paid I will look at as a donation



I see. No worries. We will refund. Are the entries under your name, Jon?


----------



## Haciluku (8/2/18)

droid said:


> so 211, 212, 213 and 214 will not be there, I figure you would be looking for the paid entries at least, the $20 paid I will look at as a donation



Okay, done. We've issued a refund through Paypal. Please let me know if you don't receive it.


----------



## droid (8/2/18)

Haciluku said:


> Okay, done. We've issued a refund through Paypal. Please let me know if you don't receive it.


Thanks very much for going to the trouble!


----------



## Gmoney (11/2/18)

Can anyone provide any further details about this weekend? Eg start and closing time, demonstration schedule etc


----------



## jkeske (19/2/18)

Gmoney said:


> Can anyone provide any further details about this weekend? Eg start and closing time, demonstration schedule etc



Judging will take place all day on Saturday and Sunday morning. 9am start both days. There will be a brewing demo all day on Saturday. One of the members will be doing 2 full brews. One from 9am-1pm and a second from 1pm-5pm. So if you are interested in seeing how an all grain brew is done or wanting to learn a few tricks or even if you just enjoy having a beer with the aroma of the mash and other beer enthusiasts, then come on down. Everyone is welcome!


----------



## PaleRider (25/2/18)

Great work getting the results up so fast. 
Also to the judges, I wish all score sheets were as good as these. Great job to all involved.


----------



## Andyd (25/2/18)

Thanks Pale Rider! 

As a reminder to all, results and scoresheets are now available online at www.compmaster.com.au.

Let me know if you have any troubles...

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (25/2/18)

I wonder if getting results and scoresheets available 2.5 minutes after the official announcement is some sort of record


----------



## Black n Tan (25/2/18)

Yep that is pretty impressive Andy.


----------



## Cerevisius (28/2/18)

Thanks for a well run comp, Melbourne Brewers, and thanks especially to Ian and Roger for taking the time to come to our Merri Mashers club meeting to present awards to Clint Bee for his 1st place in Wheat and Rye, and Jeffrey Bell for 2nd place in Strong Ale and Lager and 2nd place Farmhouse Ale. Cheers!


----------



## gotsomecraic (25/3/18)

Andyd said:


> There are prizes for first place in each category, and trophies for all placings.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

I was lucky enough to get second in the stout category, just following up with the comment made above as i didnt receive the trophy, didnt realise place getters received one.

cheers
Greg Bentley


----------



## moonhead (10/12/18)

Hey crew, any news on the dates for this comp next year?


----------

